# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  any recommendations on Solar Motion Sensor lighting?

## toooldforthis

in the process of getting approval for a shed and getting power to it is problematic and maybe not necessary
so I am thinking of some solar powered lights
with motion detectors 
for outside the shed - primarily for security reasons. 
had a scan of the green shed site and found these: Compare | Bunnings Warehouse,  
can they handle the weather? reliable?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

In the same situation...and the Bunnings ones are rubbish. I've one of the lytworks units and it doesn't come on with any regularity. Mainly because the pir sensor is useless. 
I have found an alternative but am yet to purchase. Basically its a kit made up of separate components. Check out solarledlighting.com.au or commodoreaustralia.com.au for a start but it's also worth visiting an electrical wholesaler these days

----------


## Spottiswoode

I bought one from Aldi just over 12 months ago to put round the side of the house near the bins. Not very bright, but enough. Seems to be a bit sensitive to movement and comes when I'm a little further away than expected. For $20ish I'm happy, works enough for security and so I can take the rubbish out after dark without having to chase around for a torch. It lives out in the open on the fascia. 
Edit: The light is oval shaped and has lots of little leds in it, not one of the high power jobbies. Looks a bit like this and has a couple of m of lead to the solar panel and batteries.

----------


## David.Elliott

+1 for the B and  M ones being crap...but it seems unlikely that you can buy anything off the shelf that's OK. Even the brands come from PRC now..

----------


## toooldforthis

thanks for the feedback everyone - glad I asked.
No Aldi in WA as yet. 
might try an electrical wholesaler to see what they say.

----------


## phild01

Let us know how you go, interested in a good solar/motion light too.

----------


## ringtail

I have an Aldi one over the back stairs. So far so good 9 months in. I also have one I bought from repco out at the farm for the dunny. 2.5 years in and still perfectly fine.  The repco one was $25 on special.

----------


## phild01

I have the round battery Aldi one, yet to put it somewhere.  I'd like one with a good solar/battery and high lumens.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Found the ones I was looking for at blackfrog.com.au  http://blackfrog.com.au/product/casc...timer-control/  
Not cheap but then nothing that lasts ever is...

----------


## toooldforthis

> Found the ones I was looking for at blackfrog.com.au  Solar Security Light with Timer Control: Cascade - BlackFrog Solar  
> Not cheap but then nothing that lasts ever is...

  thanks, I think  :Wink:  
don't need anything that big or powerful, or costly at $440ea - on special 
on the other hand they would be good as a security device - the riffraff would go after them rather than break into the shed  :Smilie:   

> Can be easily installed by the home handy person. Tools required: drill and screwdriver. All fixings included. The light head and solar panel both have mounting brackets for fixing to a solid surface.

----------


## phild01

Just got back from Aldi.  For $50 I got a twin solar/sensor 480 lumen floodlight.  Was about to buy their marked down oval shaped one and came across it.  It looks the goods for me, just waiting for the sun now :Smilie:   https://www.aldi.com.au/en/special-b...ys-sat-28-may/  
edit: Just tried it....*blindingly bright*  :2thumbsup:  
Sorry tooold, noticed you are WA.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> thanks, I think  
> don't need anything that big or powerful, or costly at $440ea - on special 
> on the other hand they would be good as a security device - the riffraff would go after them rather than break into the shed

  The lytworks thing from Bunnings installed the same way. And it doesn't work very well either as a light source or a security light...despite costing $50. 
As always: Cheap. Useful. Durable. Pick two.

----------


## toooldforthis

> The lytworks thing from Bunnings installed the same way. And it doesn't work very well either as a light source or a security light...despite costing $50. 
> As always: Cheap. Useful. Durable. Pick two.

  yep. get that.
but I need two - one at each end of shed. 
and the roof height runs from 2.7 to 3.3m so I reckon they would get nicked once someone realised the quality. 
the Duracell one from Bunnings is metal rather than plastic so might check that out next time I am in there. 
Aldi come to WA this year... tho nothing local to me

----------


## toooldforthis

well contrary to the Bunnings website (is there a worse website anywhere?) the Duracell one is not metal, it's plastic 
popped into a electrical supply place today and said it wasn't really their sort of stock but they did have a FLOOD-IT brand
looked pretty well built to me. certainly heaps better than the Bunnings rubbish.
cord looked a bit short, maybe a few metres (was packed) 
$75 + gst 
this is the website: FLOOD-IT  The home of rechargeable LED lighting  The home of rechargeable LED lighting 
not much info there
so I downloaded the brochure
not certain it is the same model (there is only 1 solar in brochure) cause it says cord is 5m and the mounting bracket for the solar is different, but the shop guy said it was old stock they were clearing before the new model.    
don't know much about these things and how to evaluate the specs

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The key is the PIR sensor. If the switch doesn't work then the rest is landfill.

----------


## phild01

That Aldi one I got is proving to be the goods.  So bright and better sensitivity to motion than any other detector I have hard-wired.  Hopefully Aldi gets over there sooner rather than later for things like this.

----------


## toooldforthis

I do love an old thread
Cause I am not as quick on my feet as I used to be 
Actually, I solved the OP issue by powering the shed.
But I'm back with the same issue for security lighting in my field of dreams.
So went down to my local to checkout/buy some flood-it as mentioned above
But no. No light for you. We don't sell em anymore cause they were a slow moving stock item, product was ok tho.
So been looking again, no luck so far.
But aldi is in Perth now so might have to visit, no products on their website.

----------


## phild01

> But aldi is in Perth now so might have to visit, no products on their website.

  I think they came around again recently, Aldi cycle the things every so often and make you wait.  The one I got has been fine though getting dimmer now, just need to replace the re-chargeable's.
  Plenty on ebay.

----------


## toooldforthis

Went to aldi
Meh
No lights
Bought some coffee beans.
Been looking at the ones on evilbay, they look rubbish.
Have emailed flood-it to see if they have more distributers

----------


## Marc

Aldi Lazzio, dark roasted beans are surprisingly decent. Surely Ringtail will not agree but definitely way better than vittoria. I run out of my hand roasted super duper $50 a k beans from my local roaster and my wife bought a packet of Lazzio. Mm ... not bad at all ... for $11 actually brilliant ha ha

----------


## toooldforthis

> Aldi Lazzio, dark roasted beans are surprisingly decent. Surely Ringtail will not agree but definitely way better than vittoria. I run out of my hand roasted super duper $50 a k beans from my local roaster and my wife bought a packet of Lazzio. Mm ... not bad at all ... for $11 actually brilliant ha ha

  yep. will see. they were a bit vague of what type of bean they are. have a few kilos of Lavazza to get thru first. 
FLOOD-IT got back to me. No distributors in Oz atm. They are looking for one.

----------

